# Alesis DM5 - is it possible to copy your own sounds in its bank?



## petereanima (May 29, 2009)

well, the title says it all. our drummer uses an Alesis DM5 and we wondered if its possible to use something else except the "stock"-sounds. for example we have the wav-file of somthing like a "subbass" and want to copy it into the bank of the DM5, so we can use it as a fixed sound whenever our drummer hits the trigger pad.

i know that this is somehow possible with the DM-Pro from what i'Ve read, but i know shit about this drumtrigger-things, so sorry for the noobish questions.

any help would be appreciated, and if its not possible - what would you recommend? kaos pad? sell DM5 and get a <insert recommended drummodule here>?


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

I don't think that's possible with the DM-5, in fact, I'm pretty sure it's impossible.


----------



## petereanima (May 29, 2009)

thanks, thats what i thought.


----------



## MTech (May 29, 2009)

it must have some good presets in it than because that's what Raymond used to use with Fear Factory..
Don't forget though, that you can use it to generate MIDI trigger information, and from that you can do anything you like -- trigger another synth/sampler or feed it to the PC and use a soft-synth.
I found somebody suggesting this for a bass drop wit the DM5 though...
"you can get a good one with the 'sonar wave' bass drum, but it's flat as hell, hit it with some reverb and it's nice"


----------



## drmosh (May 29, 2009)

Gene Hoglan and George Kollias use it too. But I think he is well aware you can use it to trigger samples


----------



## MTech (May 29, 2009)

drmosh said:


> Gene Hoglan and George Kollias use it too. But I think he is well aware you can use it to trigger samples


No, what is meant by that is you can use take a trigger and use the DM5 to process your midi signal to a computer and have the sound you want played on the computer or sampler...so than he doesn't need to upload a patch to the DM5 (which he can't do anyway)
As for the brains, I dunno about George but Gene Hoglan doesn't use that he uses ddrum brains and triggers same with Raymond.


----------



## yingmin (May 29, 2009)

Sell it and buy a DM Pro. They're way more powerful, and you can hook them up to your computer to save your own sounds and such. The cards you use for storage are PCMCIA, so you may have some trouble tracking them down, but they definitely give you more freedom.


----------



## drmosh (May 30, 2009)

MTech said:


> No, what is meant by that is you can use take a trigger and use the DM5 to process your midi signal to a computer and have the sound you want played on the computer or sampler...so than he doesn't need to upload a patch to the DM5 (which he can't do anyway)
> As for the brains, I dunno about George but Gene Hoglan doesn't use that he uses ddrum brains and triggers same with Raymond.



That first part was what I meant when I said it could be used to trigger a sample 

edit: As for Hoglan, Devin or Gene mention on the DVD extra that comes with alien that they use the DM5 metal drum sample transposed down a few notches. Maybe that's changed now


----------



## MTech (Jun 1, 2009)

How old's the DVD? He's been using Ddrum since at least 06 but he said he's trying to find a new one (they stopped making the old model and still havent' released the new one)


----------



## drmosh (Jun 1, 2009)

MTech said:


> How old's the DVD? He's been using Ddrum since at least 06 but he said he's trying to find a new one (they stopped making the old model and still havent' released the new one)



Alien was released at the beginning of 2005 I think. So he could well have switched. It might just have been an SYL thing too


----------



## MTech (Jun 29, 2009)

Yea I dunno?? I talked to him on Ozzfest 06 and he seemed to of been using the ddrum one for awhile but he said he's trying to find more because they don't make them anymore and he needs backups.

ddrum has a new one coming out but they want it to be perfect first so they're really taking their time. Plus they're trying to keep it at a reasonable price and to have it do all they want it to now would cost a fortune... That's what I was told at NAMM.


----------

